# Yay!!!



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Just went and picked up my Sig. P232.... I love it and I haven't even been able to fire it yet. Now got to pay on some bills and in a few weeks pick me up a holster for it... then a couple more weeks after saving up again and get some more mag's for it. I wanted to get Laser grips for it, but I'm getting married and this was my last buy before I had to start putting money away for everything we need for the big day (or better yet everything she says we need). Just thought I'd share if with yeah all. :smt082


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats and sympathies..... use them where you wish 

:smt083


----------

